# track cleaning



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

How does everyone clean their track when it's in a spot that can't be reached?? I have one piece of straight that my engines don't like, and it's approx 4 feet in from the edge of my layout...Besides using a track cleaning car, what's everyone's take??


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

flyernut said:


> How does everyone clean their track when it's in a spot that can't be reached?? I have one piece of straight that my engines don't like, and it's approx 4 feet in from the edge of my layout...Besides using a track cleaning car, what's everyone's take??


Can you get there somehow at least once? You can do the GLEAM method which supposedly puts a long lasting conductivity on your rails with almost never needing to clean them with solution again.

Otherwise my recommendation would be 2 types of track cleaning cars... there's one that has a vacuum and then another one that drips solution onto a pad. I hear best results is a combo of both.

Vacuum car:  http://www.locgeek.com/2014/06/lux-modellbau-tomix-n-track-cleaning-car/

Solution cleaner car:  http://www.traintekllc.com/cmx-ho-...B5Ey0GrLpRa0-nGAsSM-FpZ-PW5sTjEucPBoCRuHw_wcB

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Oy, sorry flyernut... I posted from my phone and didn't realize this was S Scale forum (the cars I linked to are HO).

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> How does everyone clean their track when it's in a spot that can't be reached??


Green or blue scotchbright, stick, and a drywall screw.
solvent of your choice.

I cut an angle on the end of the stick so i have a flat surface on the rails and still have leverage.

YMMV


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I know this is older but I use a fish tank scrubber with a scotch Brite attached. It's long and the head swivels.


----------

